# First litter



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

My first litter of gsp's are 15 days today. They are getting cuter and more fun every day. Theyre eyes are fully open and they are just starting to play and try to gum things. Its neat to see everything develope in them. They are starting to show personality traits, and its been pretty clear for the last week that they like affection and being rubbed and petted. They go crawl around their moms head and face instead of just getting on a tit now. I have them in the basement, but now weve been bringing them upstairs more, and tonight we brought the whole litter up. Most of them wanted to crawl around and explore. They seem to be pretty ok with the TV and us walking around, not to mention all the other different sights and sounds. I had thought some of them might be pretty shy and scared, but they really arent.

I didnt really post this for any reason, just a proud papa doing a lil bragging. In a few weeks ill probably put an ad in the classifieds, and put some pics up, but this post isnt me trying to sell pups.

Id love to hear anyones input on anything, since this is my first litter and im new. I am curious if any of you guys start working with them at all before theyre ready to go? I was thinking the younger the better, just sort of trying to familiarize them with basic commands. I know better than to push them or go overboard, just a little bit of basics and alot of play and praise. Is that a bad idea?

How about the female? She seems to be staying very healthy and she is eating as much food as she wants/can. We take her outside several times a day, and i try to give her plenty of attention and take her on short walks. She loves to go places, but im not sure when i can start taking her away for an hour or so without making her worry. I guess i should take her for a car ride once in awhile. Since about 6 weeks pregnant, ive been mixing in puppy chow with her adult at about 25% or so, more right towards the end of her pregnancy, and have continued the 25% or so. I was also mixing in a very small amount of powdered milk and wetting her food, but havent been now. Do you think the milk is a good idea to get her more calcium, as long as its not affecting her stools or causing obvious problems? Id say i was giving her a couple tablespoons a day, and she deffinitely enjoyed it.

Thanks for youre input.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Just play with them and expose them to what you can before they go to their new homes (short walks afield when they are old enought to get around, a pheasant wing, retrieving a knotted up rag, etc).

Feeding: I'd just feed a top quality dog food and not supplement with milk. It's important to have the right ratio of nutrients and by adding milk you are changing the balance. Unless your vet suggests supplementing, I wouldn't. Give her all she wants to eat. Adding warm water to make a "stew" seems to help stimulate their appetite so that they will eat more. If she is happy and active, producing plenty of milk, and the pups are growing like weeds all is well.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let them be puppies... the only training you want to be able to do now is to call them and have them come. My lab weaned her pups at 3-4 weeks and i had them eating puppy chow from then on. Just mix a little warm water in with it and let them work on it starting at 3 weeks. PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Let them be puppies... the only training you want to be able to do now is to call them and have them come. My lab weaned her pups at 3-4 weeks and i had them eating puppy chow from then on. Just mix a little warm water in with it and let them work on it starting at 3 weeks. PM me if you have anymore questions.


They're only 15 days old......eyes probably opened in the last day or two... You expect them to come when called at that age?????

When you say your lab had her pups weaned by the time they were 4 weeks old are you saying that you removed the pups from their mother at 4 weeks of age? To me, weaned means the pups are no longer nursing.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

Tatonka wrote:


> Just play with them and expose them to what you can before they go to their new homes (short walks afield when they are old enought to get around, a pheasant wing, retrieving a knotted up rag, etc).
> 
> Feeding: I'd just feed a top quality dog food and not supplement with milk. It's important to have the right ratio of nutrients and by adding milk you are changing the balance. Unless your vet suggests supplementing, I wouldn't. Give her all she wants to eat. Adding warm water to make a "stew" seems to help stimulate their appetite so that they will eat more. If she is happy and active, producing plenty of milk, and the pups are growing like weeds all is well.


I agree, I also want to add that it's not to early to advertise. Check out places like gundogbreeders.com I get a lot of inquiries from folks that search there. There are a lot of GSP litters out there and you will want to extra time/exposure.

My $0.02


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, theyre 7 weeks now, and theyll be ready to go this weekend. There is an ad in the classifieds if anyones interested.

Its been pretty awesome to watch them grow. I wish i had the time and space to keep them all and work with them. I know if somebody trains them, they are gonna be amazing dogs. Do any of you guys have luck selling started dogs? I do have the time and space to keep one or two, and train them, and im hoping that i might be able to sell a started dog to some of the clients i guide if i dont get them sold as puppies.


----------

